# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΙΔΕΡΩΜΑΤΟΣ  STIRELLA SX 430D   (τρέχει  νερό  με ατμό)

## mparos

Γεια  σας  
  Εδώ και λίγο  καιρό   όταν  γεμίζω  το  μπόιλερ με νερό    κανονικά  στο  max  όπως  το έκανα  μέχρι τώρα ,  και δούλευε  κανονικά,   τότε  όταν  παταω για ατμό   τρέχει νερό  και  βρέχει  τα ρούχα.  
  Με διάφορες  δοκιμές παρατήρησα  ότι  αν  βάλω το μισό  νερό   τότε  δουλεύει  κανονικά .
  Μήπως  πρέπει  να αλλάξω  κάτι  ??
  Ευχαριστώ….

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά για να έβαλαν το Max σε εκείνην την θέση που το έβαλαν , το έβαλαν επειδή προφανώς θα είναι και ποιο κάτω η στάθμη του νερού και από το στόμιο της ηλεκτροβάνας , με το αυτονόητο να βγαίνει μόνο ατμός από την ηλεκτροβάνα .

Συνήθισε να βάζεις λίγο λιγότερο νερό και από το Max , γιατί μπορεί και η θέση που το άφησες το μπόιλερ να μην είναι ίσια και υπερκαλύπτεται το στόμιο της βάνας.

----------


## mparos

> Λογικά για να έβαλαν το Max σε εκείνην την θέση που το έβαλαν , το έβαλαν επειδή προφανώς θα είναι και ποιο κάτω η στάθμη του νερού και από το στόμιο της ηλεκτροβάνας , με το αυτονόητο να βγαίνει μόνο ατμός από την ηλεκτροβάνα .
> 
> Συνήθισε να βάζεις λίγο λιγότερο νερό και από το Max , γιατί μπορεί και η θέση που το άφησες το μπόιλερ να μην είναι ίσια και υπερκαλύπτεται το στόμιο της βάνας.


Λοιπόν   η θέση  του μπόιλερ  είναι  ΙΣΑ  και   είναι η  ίδια  εδώ  και μήνες…


Νερό  βάζει  λίγο κάτω  από το  max.   το  ίδιο   έβαζε  για   μήνες   και  δούλευε  κανονικά,

  Τώρα  κάτι   έγινε  και βγάζει  ατμό  και νερό  μαζί  …  μόλις  αρχίζει  να σιδερώνει , και   πέσει  η  ποσότητα  νερού στο  μπόιλερ,  τότε  αρχίζει  να δουλεύει   πάλι   κανονικά.


Άρα   κάτι  έχει  γίνει  και   δεν πρέπει  να βάζει  νερό  όπως  έβαζε  και  όπως  λέει  ο  κατασκευαστής   άλλα  να  βάζει  πολύ λιγότερο   κάτω από την μέση ….

  Αυτό  όμως  δεν  είναι  βολικό  γιατί  το  συγκεκριμένο  μοντέλο   θα πρέπει   να κρυώσει  για να συμπληρώσεις  νερό , και δεν  είναι  δυνατόν  κάθε  λίγο  να περιμένεις  πότε θα κρυώσει.     μήπως παιζει   κάτι  με ηλεκτροβανα  ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να παίζει πρόβλημα και στην αντίσταση του σίδερου (όχι του μπόιλερ) αλλά σε αυτό που κρατάς στο χέρι . γιατί το νερό λογικά περνάει εκεί σε έναν δικό του (θάλαμο) προτού βγει από τις τελικές τρύπες ψεκασμού . και αν π.χ. δεν ζεσταίνει εκεί καλά δεν προλαβαίνει να το "εξατμίσει " επιπλέον το νερό.  Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις και σε ποιο μεγάλη ένταση στον θεμοστάτη (στου χεριού την αντίσταση)
δοκίμασε και το σίδερο (του χεριού ) να το έχεις όταν σιδερώνεις ποιο ψηλά και από το μποιλερ

----------


## mparos

Το  έχω δοκιμάσει  σε όλες   τις   εντάσεις  και στην μέγιστη  θερμοκρασία…. Κάνει το ίδιο  
  Η   αντίσταση  (  χεριού )   δείχνει  να δουλεύει  κανονικά  ….. 
  Δεν  ξέρω  αν  έχει  σχέση   η  αντίσταση  του  σίδερου   γιατί  το  συγκεκριμένο  μοντέλο   έχει  δυνατότητα  να δουλεύει    το  μπόιλερ,   (  ατμός)  ανεξάρτητα   χωρίς  να έχεις  ανάψει   το σίδερο  …..   να βγάζει    μονό  ατμό…   και το αντίθετο   άρα κάτι παίζει  μάλλον  στο  μπόιλερ
  Το  μονό   που μου φαίνεται   λογικό   και θα το  δοκιμάσω  είναι  να είναι το  μπόιλερ  ποιο  χαμηλα….

----------


## mparos

> Το  έχω δοκιμάσει  σε όλες   τις   εντάσεις  και στην μέγιστη  θερμοκρασία…. Κάνει το ίδιο  
>   Η   αντίσταση  (  χεριού )   δείχνει  να δουλεύει  κανονικά  ….. 
>   Δεν  ξέρω  αν  έχει  σχέση   η  αντίσταση  του  σίδερου   γιατί  το  συγκεκριμένο  μοντέλο   έχει  δυνατότητα  να δουλεύει    το  μπόιλερ,   (  ατμός)  ανεξάρτητα   χωρίς  να έχεις  ανάψει   το σίδερο  …..   να βγάζει    μονό  ατμό…   και το αντίθετο   άρα κάτι παίζει  μάλλον  στο  μπόιλερ
>   Το  μονό   που μου φαίνεται   λογικό   και θα το  δοκιμάσω  είναι  να είναι το  μπόιλερ  ποιο  χαμηλα….


μπα το δοκίμασα   στην  μεγιστη  θερμοκρασια  σίδερου   ....... και ποιο  χαμηλα  το  μποιλερ  τρεχει  νερα  με ατμο...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάνε του έναν γενικό καθαρισμό με τα ανάλογα καθαριστικά (για τα άλατα) και ίσως στρώσει ... βάζε και απιονισμένο νερό

----------


## konman

01.11.24.04b.jpg 
Αυτο ειναι το boiler της stirellas, αν παρατηρησεις το boiler
θα δεις ενα σωληνα που ειναι με των μπλε κυκλο,
ο οποιος με των καιρο τρυπαει στο σημειο που ειναι  
το κοκκινο βελος, τοτε αν εχει περισσοτερο νερο
(γραμμη κιτρινη) τοτε πεταει νερο αν εχει λιγοτερο 
τοτε πεταει ατμο.

----------


## mparos

> 01.11.24.04b.jpg 
> Αυτο ειναι το boiler της stirellas, αν παρατηρησεις το boiler
> θα δεις ενα σωληνα που ειναι με των μπλε κυκλο,
> ο οποιος με των καιρο τρυπαει στο σημειο που ειναι  
> το κοκκινο βελος, τοτε αν εχει περισσοτερο νερο
> (γραμμη κιτρινη) τοτε πεταει νερο αν εχει λιγοτερο 
> τοτε πεταει ατμο.


  Καλημέρα   …
  Και  να υποθέσω  ότι  δεν  παίρνει  κάτι  επισκευή,   ….άλλα  πάω  για καινούργιο μπόιλερ  με φλάντζες   κτλ  περίπου 30 ευρώ ??

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν ξέρω αν θα άξιζε τον κόπο να δοκιμάσεις με μαγγανέζα (το site ενδεικτικό, υπάρχει σε πολλά μαγαζιά).

----------


## mparos

Παιδιά   σας   ευχαριστώ  όλους  για το  χρόνο  που αφιερώσατε ,   για την  βοήθεια,  και τις  λύσεις  που  μου δώσατε  να είστε  καλά……..    
  Σας   ευχαριστώ    πολύ……….


  Θα  το  ψάξω  λίγο   για  κόλλημα  με  μαγγανεζα, (αν γίνετε)  η  αλλαγή  μπόιλερ,  (κόστος),   και θα ποστάρω  πάλι  ..

----------


## vassilisgal

> Παιδιά   σας   ευχαριστώ  όλους  για το  χρόνο  που αφιερώσατε ,   για την  βοήθεια,  και τις  λύσεις  που  μου δώσατε  να είστε  καλά……..    
>   Σας   ευχαριστώ    πολύ……….
> 
> 
>   Θα  το  ψάξω  λίγο   για  κόλλημα  με  μαγγανεζα, (αν γίνετε)  η  αλλαγή  μπόιλερ,  (κόστος),   και θα ποστάρω  πάλι  ..


 Kαλημέρα στην παρέα του "How To FixIt"
  Φαίνεται ότι είναι σύνηθες πρόβλημα το συγκεκριμένο. 
Τώρα ήρθε η ώρα να βρω λύση και εγώ.
  Πριν αγοράσω το κομμάτι του λέβητα με την αντίσταση, θα ήθελα να μάθω, mparos, αν έκανες δουλειά με την μαγγανεζα, μιας και μου είναι παντελώς άγνωστη η χρίση της.

----------

